# Largely Forgotten, But He Could Play



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You probably have to be at least 35 years old to appreciate him, but Glen Campbell could not only sing (he spent a little time with the Beach Boys) but he could also play.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0z-bVvAt9M&feature=related


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

*Well I for one remember .*

Heck Ya.

I remember being in grade nine and hearing the LP
"The Amazing Twelve String Guitar of Glen Campbell"
that our Music Teacher played in class.

That would have been '67 or 8.
I had been playing since I was 12, 
and I remember thinking in class - 
"jeez I should just quit now".

bob


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

You would be surprised how many songs Glen Campbell was in on back in the day.

I saw a list on another forum once and it was staggering how many well-known artists he played with, and how many songs he had a hand in.

He was a member of the Wrecking Crew. A well known group of studio musicians and hired guns that were around back in the 60's and 70's.

Great guitar player and singer. I've always enjoyed listening to him.

I think the bottle took it's toll on him unfortunately.....


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*yup*

awesome player. great solo in that live Galveston.

Was a very prolific studio guy before he made it big in the 70's.

g.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YX6kCqgBffY&feature=related

tee hee... good stuff!


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's another...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0z-bVvAt9M&feature=related


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

chuckle....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uexpSuwYQtk&feature=related


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lots of much earlier stuff on youtube too, 1963 here he gets in quite a good solo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcDKODEv1P0


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

keto said:


> Lots of much earlier stuff on youtube too, 1963 here he gets in quite a good solo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcDKODEv1P0


I just love that song.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

roy clark is another hell of a player...used to watch him on "hee haw"...well...i used to watch misty rowe...yowza...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

SteveS said:


> chuckle....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uexpSuwYQtk&feature=related


That was fun! I never expected him to play with the guitar on his head!

LOL


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Campbell was great. We used to watch his show every week in the '60's. He was my dad's idol and Wichita Lineman was one of the first songs I learned on the guitar. :smile:

From the Glen Campbell Goodtime Hour.... Glen & Cher, live TV at it's best....

http://www.123video.nl/playvideos.asp?MovieID=132012


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lot's of respect for Glen. But I really have to thank him for introducing me to John Hartford.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> Lot's of respect for Glen. But I really have to thank him for introducing me to John Hartford.


+1! :smile:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I only know him for "Rhinestone Cowboy". But theres an Ovation Glen Campbell edition 12 string sitting in my basement somewhere....which reminds me....


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's a good one with Steve Lukather.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsRgxVZdTOg


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There's been many a player over pop history that were solid instrumentalists that eventually came to be known for singing or other things. For example, Jerry Reed is well-respected as a picker amongst those in the know. While far too many know Nat "King" Cole for "Rambling Rose", "Unforgettable" and - ulp - "Lazy, hazy crazy days of summer", the guy had the equivalent of a jazz power trio back in the day, and was a great piano player. No Art Tatum, but a good player nonetheless.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I've got to agree with SteveS , the bottle has definitely taken it's toll, not to mention the blow. I saw him in August, and I was _almost_ embarassed for him. He actually travels with a teleprompter operator that is set up on stage behind the keyboard guy. His playing was truly amazing, and his voice hasn't lost anything, and he's a really decent, nice guy, but he's certainly lost some memory function. The guys that do my band's production were responsible for Glen's show, so I got to walk the stage, and meet the band after the show.It was a cool experience to say the least.

Regards


----------

